# Where to buy Rubik's Magic/Master Magic



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I see those things are pretty fun so....
Where could I buy one and which one?
Magic, or MASTER magic?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Do not buy the fake ones on 9spuzzles or cube4you if you want to speedsolve them in a competition. They don't stay flat.

You can buy them at some competitions or at Rubiks.com


----------



## sam (Jan 1, 2008)

actually, the ones that i use are original magics and master magics made from the DIY4 from Cube4you. if you use regular paper inside of them they stay perfectly flat and are REALLY good for speedsolving. Thats how Mitchell made them @ Opticubes. For regular magic, i would recommend an original 1980s one (From ebay). sometimes you can get a good deal on buyitnows or if one has a broken string.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 1, 2008)

blackmetalcubist said:


> actually, the ones that i use are original magics and master magics made from the DIY4 from Cube4you. if you use regular paper inside of them they stay perfectly flat and are REALLY good for speedsolving. Thats how Mitchell made them @ Opticubes. For regular magic, i would recommend an original 1980s one (From ebay). sometimes you can get a good deal on buyitnows or if one has a broken string.



You could buy string at Cubesmith.com


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree. Strings and tiles are ok, but building a Magic yourself for the first time can be hard.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones at rubiks.com is a good one(i think)


----------

